# Hitachi Magic Wand



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello Ladies!

I am interested in buying my wife the Hitachi Magic Wand and wanted to get your opinion on it. My wife has several vibrators and can orgasm easily from them but she is never able to actually squirt from them and this is something she wants to experience.

I read reviews online claiming the Hitachi Magic Wand will make her do just that.

Any experience from you ladies in using this?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Um, no.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What makes you think this this thing will make any difference? 

I really doubt that squirting is anything more than the newest untruth pushed by the porn industry.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EleGirl...um, no.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

I think it has more to do with g-spot orgasm.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Why do you want to promote incontinence?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I don't know about "squirting" but a few months ago in the midst of a very heavy sex session my wife rolled over to plug in her wand, there was a huge flashing spark and it died.

She just stared at it for a while with this look on her face like her best friend just died and she was gonna cry.
She was very very very sad.

The Ferret had been chewing on the cord in her drawer and it shorted out.

I had Amazon overnight a new one for her and her face lit up like a kid on xmas morning when she opened the box.

I think she likes it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

NewHubs...an big wand vibrator will do nothing but vibrate her clit. Sometimes using a vibe like that can make the juices get flowing easier...but usually there needs to be internal pressure for a woman to squirt. There are exceptions, but if your wife was an exception. she likely would have already done it by now.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> NewHubs...an big wand vibrator will do nothing but vibrate her clit. Sometimes using a vibe like that can make the juices get flowing easier...but usually there needs to be internal pressure for a woman to squirt. There are exceptions, but if your wife was an exception. she likely would have already done it by now.


The wand hase a G-Spot attachment.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh I see....well, it might work then. I don't see why it would have to be that attachment, however. Fingers work just fine.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I googled the Hitachi Magic Wand and can't see how it could be used to reach the G spot - unless you use the attachments. A vibrator would do the job just as well, I should imagine.


----------



## being the best me (Apr 25, 2011)

Buy the Erosillator 2 she wont be disappointed, blows the Hitachi at of the water! It is pricey BUT WORTH EVERY PENNY!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

meh....NewHubs? Have you done any reading/viewing on the female ejaculate matter? There are instructional, informational ones all over out there. They say the same basic things, so pretty much any of them would be fine. The best/easiest way to do this is with your fingers. There is a little more to it, that is why you need some instructional videos. AFTER a woman knows how to ejaculate, THEN it becomes easier to do it in other ways by other means, ie: toys, intercourse, etc. Typically, a woman doesn't do it by toy first. It is a much more intimate process that requires some understanding of your body and your mind together. You can't "take it over" via strong vibrations the same way you can get a clitoral O via strong vibrations. It doesn't work the same.


----------



## Rand OmGuy (Apr 1, 2013)

Newhubs....i'm a little late to this thread i'm sure but Faithful Wife is right. The vibrator probably isn't going to work if she hasn't squirted with others. 

My wife squirts everytime through either clitoral or g-spot simulation, but she is an exception to most. usually it requires internal stimulation along with your wife needing to know how to "squirt" and when to recognize the difference of needing to pee and having a squirting orgasm. 

Self help video and books will definitely be of more assistance in this.


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 18, 2013)

Am I the only woman scared by those things, lol? I dunno if I want something so powerful it needs a plug on my lady bits.....

lol, then again, maybe that would solve my problem


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I can see why they would be scary, and some of them make a lot of noise. Some women are very sensitive and the strong vibe from a bit wand is just "too much".......but most women, if they try it, really enjoy the sensation. Well many at least, I don't know if most....definitely many.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My wife was a bit intimidated when she first turned it on as it was loud.

It got worse when I informed her it was on low speed.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> NewHubs...an big wand vibrator will do nothing but vibrate her clit. Sometimes using a vibe like that can make the juices get flowing easier...but usually there needs to be internal pressure for a woman to squirt. There are exceptions, but if your wife was an exception. she likely would have already done it by now.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

I am amazed when folks doubt that squirting is a real thing. It is NOT urine.

The women I have known who squirt do so as a result of G-spot stimulation at least at first.


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 18, 2013)

this magic wand has about the same amount of verbal apeal to me as taking a belt sander to my fingernails


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Its a great toy. My wife loves hers but its not going to make her squirt. Squirting is highly overrated anyway.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Who is it "highly overrated" by?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

The porn industry.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

So by that you simply mean, they make lots of movies/money about it/from it?

Who cares?

Never heard a man say "oh, don't bother, squirting is over-rated".


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 18, 2013)

As long as I get the big O, I don't care if it's liquid or butterflies that come out!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"or butterflies that come out"


Ooohhh....that would be SOOOO cool!


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe a side job in porn


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It will have to be animated porn! That's the only way to do that scene justice.


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 18, 2013)

Love it! Can I have anime eyes then?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> It will have to be animated porn! That's the only way to do that scene justice.


Imagine the PETA protest if you used real butterflies!


:rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Gardengirl...of course! Every anime porn girl has anime eyes (and breasts bigger than her head).


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 18, 2013)

Yay! I can have bresteses!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> So by that you simply mean, they make lots of movies/money about it/from it?
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Never heard a man say "oh, don't bother, squirting is over-rated".


nope thats not what I meant. You assume much.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I read the other day that the "squirting" that happens in porn, is simply the women uninating. It's all for show.

Now, as for squirting, it's happened to me a couple of times actually without trying. I am not fond of the experience really, it's a very strange sensation, but there is a definate need to let go and I would imagine that a woman would need to practice this. And it's freaking messy. When it happened to me, it was always after I had orgasmed a few times, and then the final time the squirting happened. It usually happens with the g-spot being stimulated, but that wasn't the case for me. If you do some research, it's all about relaxing and the blood flow. For istance a long massage.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I bought my wife the Hitachi Magic Wand, and she tried it twice. She says it is way too strong for her use. She uses a simple, basic vibrator for her pleasure. The Magic Wand is currently collecting dust under our bed. I asked my wife if we should sell it in an upcoming garage sale...and she just gave me "the look"....:rofl:


----------



## Tamra65 (Apr 25, 2013)

The Hitachi Wand is a wonderful complement to a healthy sex life.

Female ejaculation is not urination. If it was, it would have the same smell as urine.

It does not.

I am in strongly in favor of both - the wand and female ejaculation.

Peace  T


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

But are you all aware that too much vibrator use can lead to desensitization? It's a clinical fact for some - I don't have statistics but why bother when you have a man who is ready and willing to do the deed?

And if you don't have one ready and willing ask him why he is being such a schmuck...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

sparkyjim said:


> And if you don't have one ready and willing ask him why he is being such a schmuck...


:rofl:


----------



## Tamra65 (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness, hahaha...hmmm

The magic wand is not a replacement for a male partner, it's in addition to and one has little to do with the other, except perhaps with respect to oral pleasure...

wow... reminds me of that Led Zep song " the men don't know, but the girls understand"

T


----------



## pepper7 (Apr 2, 2013)

EVERY WOMEN should have that Hitachi Wand and all the accessories. It WILL change your orgasms. I never squirted before but can now and once you learn to get over the shock of it and relax it is very pleasurable. My husband bought it for me and I love it. After a few months of using it, I can splash without use of it. It's very enjoyable but I do enjoy an orgasm without the extra mess as well. Eithe rway, Relax! Enjoy! Buy her one for sure! Lots of luck.


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

Some women experience FE. 
Some don't!
IMHO FE is not "learned".

While the porn industry may partly be responsible there are a lot of how-to-do sex books contributing to the idea, "your sex life would be better if..."

...you first bought my how-to-have-great-sex manual/book. After buying my book you will be able to have/experience:

• multiple orgasms

• hour-long orgasms

• simultaneous orgasms

• anal orgasms

• FE

The point is: 
Some people (or couples) do ______(fill in the blank)! 
Some people (or couples) don't ______(fill in the blank)! 

PS as time goes by, what you "would never do, use or practice" just might become "wonder if I would enjoy that?"


----------



## JTL (Dec 14, 2009)

We have the wand. We also have a variable speed control with it so there is no such thing as "too powerful" The wife loves it, but honestly we don't use it as often as other, smaller, more user friendly toys. It is great to use when she's tied up! As for FE, i'm still on the fence. I've read a lot on the subject. My wife, in my opinion, has had squirting orgasms on a few occasions. A small amount of fluid that was definitely projected from her. What i've seen in porn i simply don't believe. Nor do i believe that it is as prevalent in society or easy to achieve for the average woman as many would lead us to believe. I'm not trying to argue but until there is a gynecological study done with a 1000 women and it is peer reviewed, and can be duplicated and at least 25% of those women are said to have ejaculated and that ejaculate is chemically different from urine, will i believe in it as a bonafide fact. I believe in the possibility and probability but not nearly the numbers of populace, amount of fluid, and 1 step technique.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Tamra65 said:


> The Hitachi Wand is a wonderful complement to a healthy sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## vegasruby (Apr 30, 2013)

The wand is way too strong for me and not the kind of stimulation that does it for me. The wand might give her stimulation with the attachments but to squirt? I'm not sure. It isn't the right stimulation to make me squirt.


----------

